# HCC - Can you book multiple weeks?



## PeterS (May 30, 2007)

To all HCC gurus,

I have just started digging into the info about HCC and hit a snag...

Is it true that you can't book multiple week stays?

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## caribbeansun (May 30, 2007)

You can book multiple stays just not in the same location back to back.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 30, 2007)

You can only book two back to back weeks at Tuscony. 

All other properties are one week stays, then you have to move to another location. In theory, you can book an entire month with HCC, but in four different locations.


----------



## PeterS (May 30, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> You can only book two back to back weeks at Tuscony.
> 
> All other properties are one week stays, then you have to move to another location. In theory, you can book an entire month with HCC, but in four different locations.



Bill,

I can see how this works for Colorado but for areas like NYC or even Orlando, where there is only one place, you can't book a two or three week stay.

HCC is very interesting, and I have been reading many of the posts but to me this seems to be a glaring problem..

Even basic TS weeks that have 1in3 or 1in4 RCI restrictions allow for multiple week exchanges...

Does anyone else see this as a problem?

Pete


----------



## Bourne (May 30, 2007)

PeterS said:


> Bill,
> 
> I can see how this works for Colorado but for areas like NYC or even Orlando, where there is only one place, you can't book a two or three week stay.
> 
> ...



HCC does have another rule to make sure that no one can take undue advantage of the system. 

You can only book the same holiday week at the same property once every three years. i.e. I may get a chance to go to NYC for New Years Eve 2008.


----------



## pwrshift (May 31, 2007)

I'm an empty nester and a 1 bdrm, even a studio, is all I need.  Being a Scot, it bugs me to see a 2nd bdrm go unused while I'm there so I bought lockoffs.  And by splitting my 2 weeks I get 4 weeks in a row.  

Are you telling me that I would have to accept 2-3 bdrms in a DC, even if they go empty, and cannot stretch my 2 weeks into 4 weeks in a row?

If I wanted to by a snow birder and go to Fort Lauderdale for 10 weeks in a row, I'd need to own 5 weeks at Marriott BeachPlace and then split them -- but I'd get the 10 weeks in a row!  And for a total investment of perhaps $60,000 resale and annual MF of $5000.  If I die, my estate could sell them for what I paid on Ebay!

What's the advantage?  You're talking big $$ with DC's compared to Marriott timeshares...and can't book multiple weeks in a row at the same 'resort'?  What am I missing here?

Brian


----------



## puffpuff (May 31, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> I'm an empty nester and a 1 bdrm, even a studio, is all I need.  Being a Scot, it bugs me to see a 2nd bdrm go unused while I'm there so I bought lockoffs.  And by splitting my 2 weeks I get 4 weeks in a row.
> 
> Are you telling me that I would have to accept 2-3 bdrms in a DC, even if they go empty, and cannot stretch my 2 weeks into 4 weeks in a row?
> 
> ...


DC works well with more people. ( esp if you have 6 or more ).  DCs properties are typically condo and houses. They are not built to have lock-offs like timeshares are designed. On top, there are multiple rules you have to follow . For your needs, you are better off with Mariott.


----------



## PeterS (Jun 1, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> I'm an empty nester and a 1 bdrm, even a studio, is all I need.  Being a Scot, it bugs me to see a 2nd bdrm go unused while I'm there so I bought lockoffs.  And by splitting my 2 weeks I get 4 weeks in a row.
> 
> Are you telling me that I would have to accept 2-3 bdrms in a DC, even if they go empty, and cannot stretch my 2 weeks into 4 weeks in a row?
> 
> ...



Brian,

That is the one item I read that shocked me into starting this thread.

It was brushed off as no big deal but it struck me funny that you could buy 8 decent traders for next to nothing (compared to HCC membership) and if you book early and in the right season, you can grab 2 months at a resort. Even if the resort has 1 in 3 or a 1 in 4 restriction  (you won't be returning to that exact resort again for a few years) they do allow the multiple week stays and view them as one stay.

HCC and it seems, other DCs don't allow that.

Pete


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 1, 2007)

You guys are comparing apples to cavier. To compare low priced TS to a DC is not realistic. The only fair comparison is to compare a high-end timeshare like Four Seasons or a Marriott ski week or Marriott Hawaii to a DC.


----------



## travelguy (Jun 1, 2007)

*Marriotts and High Country Club*



Steamboat Bill said:


> You guys are comparing apples to cavier. To compare low priced TS to a DC is not realistic. The only fair comparison is to compare a high-end timeshare like Four Seasons or a Marriott ski week or Marriott Hawaii to a DC.



So far this year, I have stayed at two Marriott properties, two Hilton Properties and two High Country Club properties.  I am shocked by the withdraw I feel when I now stay in the Hiltons & Marriotts.  A Hilton or Marriott 2bd timeshare just doesn't compare to the High Country Club properties!  The Luxury and Location of the HCC properties are indeed several steps above both Marriotts and Hiltons and even above Four Seasons!

After becoming a High Country Club member, I intend to sell my average trader timeshares but I'm now thinking about selling my Hiltons as well.  I'm finding it hard to accept the step down in accommodations from the HCC properties!  I may just keep the Hiltons until High Country Club has properties in Vegas and South Beach.  Then it's bye-bye HGVC!


----------



## puffpuff (Jun 1, 2007)

travelguy said:


> So far this year, I have stayed at two Marriott properties, two Hilton Properties and two High Country Club properties.  I am shocked by the withdraw I feel when I now stay in the Hiltons & Marriotts.  A Hilton or Marriott 2bd timeshare just doesn't compare to the High Country Club properties!  The Luxury and Location of the HCC properties are indeed several steps above both Marriotts and Hiltons and even above Four Seasons!
> 
> After becoming a High Country Club member, I intend to sell my average trader timeshares but I'm now thinking about selling my Hiltons as well.  I'm finding it hard to accept the step down in accommodations from the HCC properties!  I may just keep the Hiltons until High Country Club has properties in Vegas and South Beach.  Then it's bye-bye HGVC!


How about keeing  HGVC and convert it to Hilton Honor points together with Hilton Amex to accumulate more points  as a way to offer flexibiity  for travel to locatoins in Hilton hotels where there is no HCC properties? 

I am thinking about buying a HGCV resort ( Las Vagas Strip, with club points of 3400 points . MF 400 per year) for the above reason as a completment to HCC.

The math goes as follows: 

3400 club points will convert into 78,000 hilton honors points. If you spend $20000 on hilton Amex per year , you attain gold status ( no blackout dates) and they give you 3 points to every dollar . Total = 148000 points which can quality for 4 nights of Category 6 Hilton hotel ( with axon program , 125,000 points is needed instead of 160000 points). 

We can still use Hilton resort on open season basis ( 30 days notice ) and pay only about $ 70 per suite per night. 

Any thoughts ??


----------



## travelguy (Jun 1, 2007)

puffpuff said:


> How about keeing  HGVC and convert it to Hilton Honor points together with Hilton Amex to accumulate more points  as a way to offer flexibiity  for travel to locatoins in Hilton hotels where there is no HCC properties?
> 
> I am thinking about buying a HGCV resort ( Las Vagas Strip, with club points of 3400 points . MF 400 per year) for the above reason as a completment to HCC.
> 
> ...




Puff,

Here's what I would do if I were you:

I'm not sure how many weeks you want to travel but I'll guess that you want to travel more than 6 weeks but less than the 15 that I travel per year.

1. Buy a HCC Private membership which gives you 6 1/2 weeks to travel (I'd use the leftover 1/2 week for a long-term advance NYC trip or last minute ski trip or CA beach or golf trip).  Note that you can travel, last minute, more than the 6 1/2 weeks FOR ONLY THE WEEKLY CLEANING CHARGE!  This is great for West Coast members who are close to many HCC resorts if you can travel last minute.  If you feel that you need the $2Mi+ properties or hand-holding by on-site concierge, then you many want to consider ER or one of the more expensive DCs.

2. By a HGVC Affiliate resort for the minimum dollars per point (include yearly MF in your calc).  With HGVC "points are points".  My experience is that if you plan and book 9 months ahead, you can reserve at any HGVC location.  This year I've booked Breckenridge & South Beach during Spring Break, Hawaii and Vegas (Flamingo) for 5 days over New Years.  I'd buy a 5000 point, gold season, 2 bedroom HGVC unit.

3. I would not suggest you convert HGVC points to HH points UNLESS you intend to go to the very expensive hotels in Europe.  Otherwise, it just doesn't pay off.  If you want to go to Europe, you can book HCC Tuscany and/or wait for them to purchase the Paris property.

4. Use your Amex for FF miles to pay for the flights to the HCC and HGVC resorts.

I won't go into any more HGVC detail here since this isn't the HGVC forum.

I've found that HCC and HGVC do work very well together especially since we like to go to South Beach and Vegas (even through I don't gamble) and HCC does not have properties in those areas yet.  HGVC is harder to book and availability is not nearly as good as HCC but it's still not hard to get what you want.

Final word on have both HCC and HGVC.  It's very hard to stay in a HGVC unit, as nice as they are, when a HCC property is nearby!

Hope this helps.


----------



## puffpuff (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks very much for the valuable input. Its very helpful.


----------



## hipslo (Jun 1, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> You guys are comparing apples to cavier. To compare low priced TS to a DC is not realistic. The only fair comparison is to compare a high-end timeshare like Four Seasons or a Marriott ski week or Marriott Hawaii to a DC.



I happen to like apples just as much as, if not better, than caviar (though I enjoy caviar occasionally, as well).  For me, if too much caviar makes me enjoy apples less because they are not caviar, I'd be pretty bummed about that.  Nothing against those of you who like caviar, though, so long as we are all enjoying our vacations at accomodations that make us happy, that's the important thing!  

Personally, I do like the ability to make 4 consecutive reservations with my Marriott weeks (and have the ability to rent out any weeks that I may not be able to use in any given year), though.  Hey, whatever works, if that's not an issue for those of you with a DC membership, then so be it.


----------



## steve b (Jun 1, 2007)

Bill I agree as an owner of high end Marriott, Starwood and Hyatt properties, maybe only the Hyatt, in Aspen is nicer than this HCC unit in The Turks and Caicos Islands.  This has been a great trip, sad to be heading back to Houston tomorrow.  HCC really has a great unit here.  Powershift you would be impressed.
steve b


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 2, 2007)

steve b said:


> Bill I agree as an owner of high end Marriott, Starwood and Hyatt properties, maybe only the Hyatt, in Aspen is nicer than this HCC unit in The Turks and Caicos Islands.  This has been a great trip, sad to be heading back to Houston tomorrow.  HCC really has a great unit here.  Powershift you would be impressed.
> steve b



How much is the Aspen property and what is MF?

Perhaps a better analogy is: HCC offers Morton's Steak Dinner for the price of McDonalds happy meal.


----------



## steve b (Jun 2, 2007)

Bill,  The entry point on Grand Aspen is around 135k for a 1 bedroom type 1/20 share, with many larger units 500k plus.  I just use Hyatt points from my lower priced Hyatt TS to internaly trade in.  So far its worked well.


----------



## hipslo (Jun 2, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Perhaps a better analogy is: HCC offers Morton's Steak Dinner for the price of McDonalds happy meal.



If I were PerryM I suppose that analogy would make me wonder about the wisdom/ long term viability of their business plan


----------



## PeterS (Jun 2, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> You guys are comparing apples to cavier. To compare low priced TS to a DC is not realistic. The only fair comparison is to compare a high-end timeshare like Four Seasons or a Marriott ski week or Marriott Hawaii to a DC.



I am not trying to compare the units... more the plan...

I agree completely that the HCC units blow away just about any TS on size and quality of furnishing, etc...

I would much rather be in an HCC unit but I am getting to the point where it isn't worth it for me to go through the hassle of flying across the country for a 3 day trip... If I fly more than 3 hours, it better be at least a 2 week stay.

But if I want to go to an area with only one HCC property but also TS, my alternatives are:

Go to the best TS for 4 weeks...
Go to HCC for 1 week and spend 3 weeks either paying for a nice place or going to Motel 6.

I guess if I was into moving I could go 1 week HCC, 1 week Motel 6, 1 week HCC, 1 week Motel 6. (if the rules allowed this)

Maybe HCC works better for those with more disposible income and either not much vacation time (or at least don't want to spend more than a week in one place).

If I had to make a choice of an apple every day or caviar one day, then starve for 3 days.... I would rather eat everyday... YMMV...

Whatever works best for you... I only started this thread because the price outlay for HCC (which is the lowest of any DCs I have seen) still seemed high to not allow multiple week stays. It was not to bash HCC.

I am mainly curious whether this is a problem/concern in making the decision to buy HCC... 

For me it was the main reason to stop considering it.

Pete


----------



## DosMasCervesos (Jun 2, 2007)

PeterS said:


> ...but I am getting to the point where it isn't worth it for me to go through the hassle of flying across the country for a 3 day trip... If I fly more than 3 hours, it better be at least a 2 week stay.


This exactly how I feel. I am considering the HCC TUG trial deal. If I were to get a full membership, I think it would have to be the Associate (15 nights). I would consider the Affiliate or even the private if I could do an extended stay on the property. I like vacationing more than traveling, and thus would prefer to stay in one place for at least 2 weeks (or even 10 days would be better) at a time.

I've emailed Heath at HCC to see if they are considering changing that rule at all. I'm not too hopeful, but they would be more likely to see more of my money if they ever did. 

Matt


----------



## Bourne (Jun 2, 2007)

The 14 day reservation is something that I have recommended to HCC also. 

IMHO, it would make more sense to allow a 14 day reservations for Private/Group members. That said, I am an affiliate member at this point of time.


----------



## PeterS (Jun 2, 2007)

Matt, Bourne,

Please post if you hear of anything changing or even if they start sounding receptive to it.

It could put membership back into my consideration...

Pete


----------



## puffpuff (Jun 2, 2007)

Bourne said:


> The 14 day reservation is something that I have recommended to HCC also.
> 
> IMHO, it would make more sense to allow a 14 day reservations for Private/Group members. That said, I am an affiliate member at this point of time.


Or buy two HCC memberships so you can book back to back for two weeks total at a time


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 2, 2007)

puffpuff said:


> Or buy two HCC memberships so you can book back to back for two weeks total at a time



This is a very good idea and makes 100% sense


----------



## mjs (Jun 3, 2007)

puffpuff said:


> Or buy two HCC memberships so you can book back to back for two weeks total at a time



Theorectically if you buy two-21day memberships, you could book 6 weeks in a row.

Mark


----------



## travelguy (Jun 5, 2007)

*Yes, You Can!*

The reason High Country Club reservations made from 90 days to a year in advance are for a maximum 7 night stay at the same property is that they want as many members to be able to utilize the properties as possible. Their reasoning is that if members are able to book 2 or 3 consecutive weeks at the same property a year out, they would have a limited number of members (us Tuggers) using the properties during the prime weeks and cause more frustration for the other members because of the availability.

High Country Club members can book 2 or 3 consecutive weeks at the same property if the reservation is made within 90 days or they could add a week onto a long term reservation within 90 days.

HOWEVER, *I BELIEVE THAT HCC WILL ALLOW RESERVING CONSECUTIVE WEEKS AT THE SAME PROPERTY!*  I suggest contacting Heath at High Country Club if you would like to reserve consecutive weeks at the same property or to discuss reserving consecutive weeks at the same property as a condition of membership. HCC seems to understand that every individual has their own specific travel needs and they have been flexible to accommodate members.


----------



## capjak (Jun 5, 2007)

For me the other negative is the holiday booking restriction which lists spring break as a holiday, you have to be a Private member $60K to get 12 month advance holiday ressie, the next level is 6 months and for the timeshare market (2 weeks) associate level you can not reserve a holiday  unless it is inside 90 days!  Bummer, cause I like HCC other than that


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 5, 2007)

90 days??  I guess that's a little better then booking an AC week with II within 59 days...but not much!  How much does it cost to get 10 weeks in a row at the same place ... and what would the 'total' annual fees be?

Brian


----------



## Bourne (Jun 6, 2007)

Within 90 days, you have 30% of the properties open for peak holiday reservation ( Memorial, July 4, Labor, Thanksgiving, etc ) during mid/shoulder season. 

An AC may give you a summer Arizona week at a sub-par resort with a 45 day notice.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 6, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> How much does it cost to get 10 weeks in a row at the same place ... and what would the 'total' annual fees be?



You are describing a full ownership Condo or a seasonal rental from vrbo.com


----------



## hipslo (Jun 6, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> You are describing a full ownership Condo or a seasonal rental from vrbo.com



Or 10 consecutive TS weeks (5 if you dont mind using the lockoff feature).  

Depending on the resort and season, that can be a very viable alterntative to a full ownership condo.  (If you dont mind eating apples, rather than caviar, every day for each of those 10 weeks - kind of like buying a lesser car (10 TS weeks) vs. leasing a more expensive car that you really maybe can't afford to begin with (one or two premium DC memberships) - though plenty of folks like leasing expensive cars, too)


----------



## travelguy (Jun 6, 2007)

capjak said:


> For me the other negative is the holiday booking restriction which lists spring break as a holiday, you have to be a Private member $60K to get 12 month advance holiday ressie, the next level is 6 months and for the timeshare market (2 weeks) associate level you can not reserve a holiday  unless it is inside 90 days!  Bummer, cause I like HCC other than that



As a High Country Club Private member I fail to see the problem with that.  

Actually, the reason that the Spring Break "Holiday" is four weeks long is to make sure that there is plenty of availability for all members.  Remember that a large percentage of HCC members (half?) are also booking as Associate or Affiliate members at 6 months and 3 months out.  Most of the Private members appear to book New Years, Christmas, Thanksgiving or President's Day as their Holiday.  Because of this, the HCC properties are WIDE OPEN for Spring Break.  I was able to reserve one of the Flagship properties during Spring Break within a 60 day time period (see my review here: High Country Club - Breckenridge "Lodge" Review ) I wouldn't worry about making a Spring Break reservation within the 3 month window, just don't try to book New Years.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 6, 2007)

hipslo said:


> Or 10 consecutive TS weeks (5 if you dont mind using the lockoff feature).



10 weeks in a studio (or 1 bedroom if you get lucky) with my wife and two kids is NOT my idea of a quality vacation. If I was only my wife and I...perhaps I would consider it......nahhhh..that is still too long to stay in a small room.


----------



## hipslo (Jun 6, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> 10 weeks in a studio (or 1 bedroom if you get lucky) with my wife and two kids is NOT my idea of a quality vacation. If I was only my wife and I...perhaps I would consider it......nahhhh..that is still too long to stay in a small room.



I would tend to agree with that - though I suspect that most folks looking for 5 or 10 consecutive weeks are unlikely to be travelling with their children - for me the goal is to replicate a second home for use in retirement, in which case a 2br is just fine, since the majority of the time it would be occupied by just 2 people, and a three or four or five bedroom property would just be uneccesary overkill. That, the inability to reserve multiple weeks at a single property, the inability to rent out blocks of time that you cant use in any given year, and (for most of them) the lack of ability to participate in any long term appreciation, have led me to conclude that DC's dont work that well for me. It all depends on the intended use pattern, it would seem to me. One size does not fit all.


----------



## travelguy (Jun 6, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> 10 weeks in a studio (or 1 bedroom if you get lucky) with my wife and two kids is NOT my idea of a quality vacation. If I was only my wife and I...perhaps I would consider it......nahhhh..that is still too long to stay in a small room.



You can say that again!  I love my wife but find that our long term trips go much better if we have two or more bedrooms for the ability to spread our "stuff" out in two separate bedrooms and bathrooms.


----------



## travelguy (Jun 6, 2007)

hipslo said:


> the inability to reserve multiple weeks at a single property ....



Sorry if I wasn't specific enough about this on my prior post.  I was trying the "wink, wink, nod, nod, say no more" approach to say that, unoffically, I believe that HCC will work with members to allow consecutive weeks.  

Now, I'm not saying that they've done that for me in the past  , but it would be worth your while to call Heath at HCC if this is an issue.  'Nuff said!


----------



## hipslo (Jun 6, 2007)

travelguy said:


> Sorry if I wasn't specific enough about this on my prior post.  I was trying the "wink, wink, nod, nod, say no more" approach to say that, unoffically, I believe that HCC will work with members to allow consecutive weeks.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying that they've done that for me in the past  , but it would be worth your while to call Heath at HCC if this is an issue.  'Nuff said!




That's very interesting, thanks.


----------



## travelguy (Jun 7, 2007)

hipslo said:


> That's very interesting, thanks.



My pleasure.  I always love it when I can get a Monty Python reference into a post!


----------

